# C-ATCH Pimg



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I am so pleased to announce that today Pimg proved she's a champion. Pimg earned her CPE Agility Trial Champion (C-ATCH) title today. It's pretty amazing to think back on her first agility trial on 1/18/2011- how much we've learned, and how far she's come. My sights are now on CPE Nationals which happen in June.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Way to go! Definitely something to be proud of!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulation Willy and Pimg!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!! :groovy:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations and good luck at nationals.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats to you . both Pimg and you look pretty happy about it !!


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Opps- correction. Pimg's first trial was actually 7/17/2011. She went 5 Qs for 5 runs. That's 2 years, 7 months, and 20 days ago. Take away the 6 month break we took in Dec 2012 when she sprained her knee, and her agility career is even more accelerated. What a great dog!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great photo and Congratulations!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great news!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats! great picture! My sister just got her C-ATCH 2 on her papillon, she had gone to the nationals a couple years ago whn they were in our area not sure about this year.

CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations! That is really impressive, especially on that timeline.

Best of luck at nationals!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have video! I had someone record it with my camera from up high on the balcony. Then much to my surprise, a fellow GSD owner recorded it for my from floor level and just sent me the video. I'll process them tonight and post them here.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love Pimg!!! Congratulations, you make a great team


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!! I'm so proud! Here's video: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/422425-video-pimgs-c-atch-run.html#post5172801


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------

